# Welche Unterwasserpflanzen gegen Algen??



## Molch94 (22. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
in meinem Teich bilden sich zur Zeit viele Fadenalgen, weil ich noch zu wenig Unterwasser-/Sauerstoffpflanzen hab.  Welche könnt Ihr mir denn empfehlen, die besonders effektiv sind?  
Servus,
Leon


----------



## axel (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welche Unterwasserpflanzen gegen Algen??*

Hallo Leon 

Mir fällt da Hornkraut ,Wasserpest und Krebsschere ein . Es gibt bestimmt noch mehr . Schau doch mal bei Werner in den Shop
.http://www.nymphaion.de/


Lg
axel


----------



## Conny (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welche Unterwasserpflanzen gegen Algen??*

Hallo Leon,

der erste und schnellste Weg ist immer: Fadenalgen rausfischen  
Nur das führt zu einem Nährstoffaustrag!
Zur Verhinderung von Neubildung müssen Pflanzen rein! Je mehr je lieber! Auf der Seite von Werner gibt es eine "Interaktive Pflanzenliste" in Form einer Excel-Tabelle. Die kannst Du nach "wasserklärend" sortieren.


----------

